
MagicJack dials wrong number in legal attack on Boing Boing - icey
http://www.boingboing.net/2010/02/23/magicjack-dials-wron.html
======
volomike
I'm thinking of getting a TK6000 from NetTalk. Anyone heard anything bad about
those? BTW, I've heard attacks that the company is a hack, but then the
company responded and said it was publicly traded on the stock market and had
board members with deep industry ties. I also heard attacks that the sound
quality was not good, but then the company said that this was not true and
that one has a trial period to decide for themselves. But even still -- at $99
-- you really can't go wrong to try this out, I thought. So, I'm thinking of
getting this in a few short days unless someone can warn me that it will do
something very bad. The MagicJack EULA, plus the viciousness of the founder,
are a really big turnoff for me.

~~~
spydernk
They are prolly the best alternative and REALLY make a point to support
customers as much as possible, a good forum as well.... www.nettalk.com

------
CWuestefeld
What a horrible headline. This has nothing to do with wrong numbers. How about
something like

 _Boing Boing prevails in MagicJack's suit_

